# Chloe waiting thread



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Chloe is our Shih Tzu and is due on Thursday. She is getting bigger by the day. I felt puppies moving in her belly tonight. She has already started to get milk. I'm hoping she will have them on Wednesday because I will be home from work then. We are nervous and excited!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie pie. I hope you are home too, and good luck with the puppies.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

How cute! She does look quite porky. :3

I wish you and your dog an easy...er...kidding?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck with whelping! She sure is a cutie


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Chloe's temp has dropped to 99.5! Yay! It said online that when their temp drops one degree from their normal 100.5-102.5 that she will go into labor within 24 hours. So it may be as early as tomorrow night! I will be off of work also! I have to go back to work on Thursday.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

She started having thick opaque discharge this afternoon. Does anyone know how long until she has puppies from this stage?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Id give her just an hour or so for the first to appear. If no pup but she is still discharging and if she pushes, get her to a vet.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, do we have puppies yet?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

No she is just having small amounts of the egg white type stuff. It is clear now. Maybe that was her mucus plug or something. She is pacing around more and won't stay laying in the same spot for too long. She is also right up under my feet if I walk anywhere in the house. She wants to get into the bed with me. LOL! Poor thing. I think it is just early labor right now. Babies are kicking up a storm in there. I never knew they could be so active. Hopefully they are all getting into position to come into the world soon. I just don't want to be working when she has them. Or sleeping from working all night!!! She is going to be just like a goat you watch. She will have them at the worst time! LOL!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok so we are on day 61 now and Chloe does some panting off and on today. She is laying around more today so maybe not too long from now. She will probably wait the whole 63 days, and I will be working also. My husband will be here though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

We had babies this morning. After a long night of doggie labor I'm proud to announce the arrival of our babies!!! Three girls and two boys. We had to assist with two of them but all are healthy and mom is so attentive.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations X 5


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what cuties. Just makes ya want to pick them up and cuddle.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------

